# Poor starting!



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We have a problem starting the Winnie, its a diesel, 6.5 turbo, 2004.
The engine spins ok, plenty of juice in the batteries but it is reluctant to fire, it usualy goes in the end, but can take some time, and then runs fine.
This first happened on holiday in york, but then was perfect for the following weeks holiday, yesterday was particularly bad and it took about 15 mins before it ran.
Glow plug system seems ok all warning and starting lights ok.
I guess in the end it will need plugging in to a gm computer diagnostics to find this, or has this happened to anybody out there?
I read somewhere that there is a mobile mechanic who works on rv's, any suggestions?

dangerous


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like a fuel issue to me. check all the fuel lines, from tank to lift pump to injector pump to injectors. If air is getting into the system, the fuel will drain back to the tank, and it takes ages to get it bled through just by cranking the engine. 

Common place for a fracture in a line is where the pipe goes into the injector, or coming out of the pump.

HTH

David


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi dangerous.
Not sure about the 6.5 Chevy but my gas Chevy's ign circuit ran through the oil pressure switch. If you were low on oil this could take a while.

Generally diesel starting problems are fuel or air. Fuel restriction or air ingress.

Yes there is a mobile RV mechanic. I think under the name of 'mobilerv' try a search.

Ray.
p.s http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/ He used to work for Dudley's.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

GerryD kindly gave me this link.I don't know if they do RVs but it's worth a look.

http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If its a Chevy then it usually has 2 fuel pumps - an electric one and a mechancial one. The electric one has probably failed.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, unfortunately we have now broken down  
and we are waiting for a nice man from the RAC. Luckily we are still on our pitch, but now we will have to get it recovered. 8O 

dangerous 8)


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*poor starting*

you need someone with an obd 2 code reader, see if there are any fault codes listed in the computer memory, if there are no fault codes you may have a failing/failed FSD (fuel solenoid driver) which is the black box on the side of the injection pump. Let me know what the rac man says about fault codes. Also they are susceptable to poor engine earths or maybe an immobiliser problem (some uk alarm companies put the engine circuit straight through the immobiliser without fitting a slave relay which will eventually burn out the immobiliser unit).
Dunc. (star spangled spanner)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would get someone who knows what they are doing to have a go at fixing it where you are, it is probably not too serious, whereas recovering it may cause damage. Or at least get a temporary repair done so you can drive to a garage, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My Bruv had the same problem recently on his V8 chevvy, there is a small pump within the the main pump, it failed and you could crank it till d.day and nothing, new pump sorted it £400

Loddy


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

The nice man from the rac arrived and was reluctant to touch it, its worth saying, if you have rac arrival through the c&cc and are over 3500kg, tell them when you call for assistance as you will then get rac commercial. This chap turned up and was very helpful, isolated the problem to be injector pump or fuel shut off solenoid ( most likely ).
So now will be recovered to Dudleys, they will have all test gear and hopefully ready access to spares.
Glad this happened on a nice site, appologies to all at c&cc site at Verwood for any inconvenience and thanks for the help.

dangerous


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Let us all know what it was

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

The Winnie has now been recovered to Dudleys by the nice chaps from Boarhunt, very good job with not much room for error, thanks also to the wardens at c&cc site Verwood for all the help, we were taking up a pitch which had been booked!
I spoke to Chris at Dudleys, they have had a few injection pump failures, different engines same pump, this would be quite expensive so I am hoping its the fuel shut off valve!!!!!!!!
They do need to check on the diagnostic computer, no news as yet.

dangerous :roll: 8)


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I spoke to Dudleys again today, it is the injection pump that has failed,
good news is that it could be ready next week, bad news is that it is rather expensive.
Vehicle has only done 15,000 miles, so I am going to talk to GM, see what they say.

dangerous 8)


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Winnie all fixed and back with us now, the diesel injection pump was at fault, a new one was fitted. £1800 was the bill, so I am going to bend the ears of GM and Stanadyne pumps.
I think 15000 miles is a pretty poor life expectancy, the pump was not worn out, the electronics had given up.

dangerous


----------

